# Mounted Yote...



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just got it back... I trapped this Yote back in 2010 about a mile from my house. Mounted by Natures Pride Taxidermy in Concord MI.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Cool man! I love the expression on his face, very well done.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Very Nice Mount!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...just got it back???


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice looking mount!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...just got it back???


Yes, Taxidermist was in a bad accident last year...


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

Very cool jumping at those pheasants!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

sweet but was that the last 3 pheasants in mi?


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

DIYsportsman said:


> sweet but was that the last 3 pheasants in mi?


:lol::lol::lol: One bird was from MI, one was from Iowa, the last one from Kansas... All the Pheasants mounts are give or take 15-20 years old...


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Very cool looking mount, Gary. I can't wait to see my bear when they are done with it.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

giver108 said:


> Very cool looking mount, Gary. I can't wait to see my bear when they are done with it.


Thanks Todd! I am sure both of our Bears will look good when Dan gets them done. I had to move the Phesants and yote to another wall to make room for my Bear and future bears..


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great looking mount, congrats!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice mount and display!

Was thinking of you the other day, when I was headed to Menards. You'll have to come over this winter for a mink excursion.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Very nice mount and display!
> 
> Was thinking of you the other day, when I was headed to Menards. You'll have to come over this winter for a mink excursion.


Sounds good Freepop! That will still give me some time for my knee to heal some more after my surgerys.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice looking mount, Gary!


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Very cool looking mount.


----------



## cable dude (Aug 29, 2008)

Very nice mount!!


----------

